# V dirty wheels



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

I got the opportunity tonight to have a proper go at the wheels for the first time on our (new to us) car, after a go with wolfs deironizer and a good go with a mitt and brush it wasn't really shifting. I even had to dig out the wonder wheels (universal, I'm not a mad man!) but it's still stuck.
















I am done for the night tonight but when I next attack any suggestions to use on the muck?

Also any ideas on how to get rid of the old sticky backing of previous wheel weights?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Tardis will remove the old black residue left from the weights that were on your tyre previously

Soak cotton wool make up pads in the Tardis and place on affected area, leave to soak for a few minitues and hey presto!


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Awesome I'll get hold of some, anyone doing samples as I'm hoping I won't need it twice, or is tardis good with the ingrained black (I'm assuming brake dust) too? If so it'll be a good investment...


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh and thank you ;-)


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I you don't have tardis use petrol.

If you can't shift the black spots with what you have got then try a polish, you may have to refine if you need to use a heavy cut polish. I like the 2 finger in a Microfibre method.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

cdubu said:


> Awesome I'll get hold of some, anyone doing samples as I'm hoping I won't need it twice, or is tardis good with the ingrained black (I'm assuming brake dust) too? If so it'll be a good investment...


Try iron x to remove the brake dust if the Wolfs deironser don't shift it
or as Serious said use a heavy cut polish/ compound


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Really petrol eh? Do you know what I don't even own a jerry can, how sad is that! I'll ask around... I not tardis it is.

Think I'll let them dry and give it another go with the wolfs and report back. Perhaps it needs a few goes!

If not iron x it is, my collection seems to be expanding rapidly this week (it was my first go with the wolfs)!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

cdubu said:


> Really petrol eh? Do you know what I don't even own a jerry can, how sad is that! I'll ask around... I not tardis it is.
> 
> Think I'll let them dry and give it another go with the wolfs and report back. Perhaps it needs a few goes!
> 
> If not iron x it is, my collection seems to be expanding rapidly this week (it was my first go with the wolfs)!


It's gonna get alot bigger mate :detailer:


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Lol yeah trouble is every time I get back into it I've either run out or there are new exciting products on the market (im talking to you auto finesse!) and I have to restock! Last two weeks so far:

Grit guards x3
Tripple
Af metal polish
Wolfs
Af shampoo
Megs ultimate compound 
Af gloss

Sure I'm missing something.

And have just ordered 500ml of tardis. 

... Not that I mind really ;-)


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

cdubu said:


> Lol yeah trouble is every time I get back into it I've either run out or there are new exciting products on the market (im talking to you auto finesse!) and I have to restock! Last two weeks so far:
> 
> Grit guards x3
> Tripple
> ...


You gonna need a nice wax or a sealer to go with all that matey :lol:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

You will find tardis handy in the future, it is worth the purchase.


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Oi don't tempt me! Funnily enough I used up my sealer at the weekend. I need to use up my nxt x2 and gold class first (Christmas and birthday presents)!


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

bizzyfingers said:


> You will find tardis handy in the future, it is worth the purchase.


Thanks


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

There is no other tar remover that comes close. Good luck with your problem.


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

cdubu said:


> Oi don't tempt me! Funnily enough I used up my sealer at the weekend. I need to use up my nxt x2 and gold class first (Christmas and birthday presents)!


Check out the personal sales section mate, you always find bargains on there


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Will do... Thx


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

I used the Mrs's nail varnish remover on mine and it worked a treat.
WD-40 also works.

Does anywhere do Tardis in smaller quantities that 5l ?


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah I found some...


----------



## fruitshoot14 (Jul 29, 2012)

Jack Carter said:


> I used the Mrs's nail varnish remover on mine and it worked a treat.
> WD-40 also works.
> 
> Does anywhere do Tardis in smaller quantities that 5l ?


Ive been looking too mate...can only seem to find the stuff on ebay but ide rather buy straight from an autosmart rep so i know its the proper stuff


----------



## simonjames (Jul 1, 2012)

Demetri said:


> You gonna need a nice wax or a sealer to go with all that matey :lol:


Auto Finesse Tough Coat :thumb:


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

How do you make sure it dosent get on your brakes?


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.clbcarcare.co.uk/detailing-products/by-process/exterior-detail/autosmart-tarandglue

I've been after some tardis too. Not sure if these guys are any good/legit? Nice to be able to have a sample to try rather than a 5L can that will last me a decade. Any thoughts?


----------



## wleszczynski (May 10, 2012)

cdubu said:


> Also any ideas on how to get rid of the old sticky backing of previous wheels?


Hi,

For those I also find ScrapeRite plastic razor blades very helpful as well.

Hope this helps,

Wojtek


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wonder wheels should sort your wheels with no issues especially the black pitting, not the universal product, the original version, then polish Autoglym SRP afterwards, works great on alloys.


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks guys if I can't rid of the black crap I will get the big guns (wonder wheels original) out! Once they are clean and protected ill seal it away again


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Those plastic razor blades look quite cool should have plenty of uses around the house too


----------



## wleszczynski (May 10, 2012)

cdubu said:


> Those plastic razor blades look quite cool should have plenty of uses around the house too


You're right! I use them fairly often, not only for cars.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

fruitshoot14 said:


> Ive been looking too mate...can only seem to find the stuff on ebay but ide rather buy straight from an autosmart rep so i know its the proper stuff


Quite right too. some of the ebayers have unbelievably questionable practice.

We do only sell it in 5's - BUT it will last and probably wont cost you that much more than a 1 litre, if you buy from an Autosmart franchisee.


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Got my tarsus today, smells good ;-)


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

*tardis, iPhone :-(


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

cdubu said:


> Got my tarsus today, smells good ;-)


Let us know how you get on with it - pictures too if possible :thumb:


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Got my tardis and started in the wheels. 
Before:







Tardis soaked in paper towel:







Working its magic:







The state of the paper towel:








Bear in mind the wheels were wonder wheels u'd (didn't do anything), wolfs de ironized (moved a lot and made lots of cool colour) and I even used full strength wonder wheels all at the weekend! Will post some more pics once finished and it's not so dark and wet.


----------

